# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Washing Machine Main Water Supply Hose

## caesar

I had an issue that required moving my washing machine from the right of the tub to the left. The issue was that the existing hose was not long enough so I purchased a longer hose from Bunnings. 
Problem is that original hose had a 'stop valve' or whatever fitted that was at the end which screwed into the laundry tap. 
The replacement hose does not have this stop valve or pressure relief valve.(I have no idea what they are called). 
Anyway, after operating the machine now there is a damn awful clunk sound, and loud, and shkes the hose pipe, each time the water supply to the machine is turned off. 
So my questions are: 
Do I have to have this valve or whatever it is called to meet 'Standards'? 
If so, where can I purchase a hose with this thingo included. But the hose has to be longer than the standard hose (1.8M). I need about 3 metres? 
Or can I by this thingo? (Regulator perhaps) and screw it to the existing replacement hose I purchased from Bunnings? 
As you can see I am a complete novice and am retired on a disability pension. 
The loud noise concerns me as prior to moving the machine, there was a noise each time the supply stopped, but certainly not as loud as it is now. 
Any help would really be appreciated as my genuine concern is the current hose may cause flooding if the pressure of turning on and off results in a burst and consequent flooding of my laundry. 
Many thanks in advance.

----------


## m6sports

Why not extend the existing hose with another hose instead of replacing the whole thing

----------


## caesar

Many thanks for your prompt reply. 
I am afraid I would not know where to get an extension to fit the old hose? I suppose that is a dumb question. I would guess a Plumbing Supply shop or the Manufacturer..........DUGH! 
And the question I was really asking is, apart from the damn noise on the new hose which is working fine, is it a safety issue that I have that 'regulator or safety valve' on the hose.? 
The machine is a Bosch 'Maxx Lifestyle', Front Loader, 1200 RPM. 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## cyclic

If you get a 3/4"(20mm) hex nipple in either poly or brass you should be able to join your old hose to the new hose but don't expect the ladies at the bunnyhole to be of any help, you are best if you can visit a Plumbing Supplies..
The valve you refer to is most likely an auto shut off valve which would stop the flow of water should the hose burst, it may also be a pressure limiting vale as well, and the valve was probably softening the noise initially.

----------


## Spottiswoode

Or could it be a water hammer arrestor (or is that a pressure limiting valve?). I remember my folks had one on their washing machine hose, but it was a separate thing and not actually part of the hose.

----------


## GeoffW1

Hi, 
From what you say I believe the object in the end of your old hose may have been just a filter washer  http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/...8L._SX300_.jpg 
You can buy a water hammer arrestor and fit it between the end of the hose and the wall tap 
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjAwWDgwMA==/z/uEIAAOxyXzxTHc3v/$_90.JPG 
There is also a type of valve that can be similarly fitted  https://2ecffd01e1ab3e9383f0-07db7b9...157d6ec201.jpg 
Cheers

----------


## droog

Not sure what model you have but looking at some of the online manuals there is a feature on some models of an Aqua-Stop, this will be to protect against a burst hose.
In some of the manuals there is also the following tip:  *The following are available from specialist dealers/the after-sales service:* Extension for Aqua-Stop and cold water supply hose (approx. 2.50 m). Order no. WMZ2380, WZ10130, Z7070X0
A longer supply hose (approx. 2.20m) for standard mode

----------


## caesar

Many thanks for all the replies. 
Problem solved with cyclic's suggestion. Cheers M8. 
Regards to all.

----------

